# Angry Birds in Peace Talks with Pigs?



## Satcomer (Dec 2, 2010)

Warning there is some bad language in this video, how ever it is very funny!  

Angry Birds in Peace Talks with Pigs.


----------



## fryke (Dec 3, 2010)

Hm. I'm not sure I find it _that_ funny. The idea's nice, but the execution I don't find that good. I think a much better sketch could've been made _without_ the birds and pigs talking at all.


----------



## Mikuro (Dec 3, 2010)

I thought this was going to be about protestors fighting police.

Or maybe it is? Once I realized it was about a video game I'd never heard of, I stopped watching.


----------

